# Taking a “Dangerous Dog” to live in Portugal from UK?



## HelenBurr (Jan 1, 2021)

Hi there! I’m hoping someone might be able to advise us, as we can’t find clear info on the internet. We are seriously contemplating a move from UK to Portugal, but recently discovered the “banned breeds” laws.
We have an elderly Staffordshire Bull Terrier (placid with children and other animals, much loved, microchipped and neutered). We seem to be able to comply with the relevant rules about keeping on lead, signage at the house, appropriate security etc, but he never went to any puppy socialisation classes between 6 and 12 months. There was no need as he was walked off lead for many years with our other (now passed) dogs and had many doggy friends over the years and was always well socialised and trained by us as experienced dog owners.

Given our inability to fulfil the “attending socialisation training with a DGV certified trainer when the dog is 6-12 months of age (this is required to get civil liability insurance)” criteria, how do we bring our lovely and safe dog to Portugal?
Is it possible to get insurance without the “DGV certified training”?
Is “DGV certified training” even available in the UK?
At what point of moving to Portugal with a dog does the requirement become necessary? Before entry, or after entry?

Thanks in advance for any advice 🙂


----------



## incatalunya (Nov 16, 2020)

Even a dog that is placid and good with children can suddenly turn....When will people learn.
You often hear of children mauled to death by dangerous dogs....and yet their owners say they wouldn´t hurt a fly.
It´s irresponsible.


----------



## HelenBurr (Jan 1, 2021)

That is true of any dog at all. Incredibly rare though. I would appreciate some advice of the type requested, by people who understand the issues at hand.


----------



## HelenBurr (Jan 1, 2021)

I did not intend for my enquiry to be a debate about whether dogs are safe or not 🙄, but I will just point out that in the UK, the number of children kilked by dogs, per year, is around 3. By contrast, the number of children killed by parental neglect averages 62 per year. 
Also, the last time I looked, my 6 year olds are still happy and healthy, and my dog loves both them and their friends.

Please, no further pointless messages from people who just don’t like dogs. I don’t appreciate being called irresponsible when you know nothing about me.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

HelenBurr said:


> I did not intend for my enquiry to be a debate about whether dogs are safe or not 🙄, but I will just point out that in the UK, the number of children kilked by dogs, per year, is around 3. By contrast, the number of children killed by parental neglect averages 62 per year.
> Also, the last time I looked, my 6 year olds are still happy and healthy, and my dog loves both them and their friends.
> 
> Please, no further pointless messages from people who just don’t like dogs. I don’t appreciate being called irresponsible when you know nothing about me.



Just ignorance from people without a clue.

Personally, I like and trust dogs far more than I do people - and its not even close.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

I think the regulations were last updated (2013?) following the death of a woman who was attacked by a "dangerous dog" . All you need to do is ask an appropriate authority but if your attitude is you know better then them it does not bode well for you and they are unlikely to change the law for you. For current information contact the Portuguese Canine Club (details available) or a local vet that chips dogs/does pet passports you should be able to find one who speaks English in case you have no Portuguese.


----------



## HelenBurr (Jan 1, 2021)

Bizarre response Strontium. Doesn’t seem to address my original queries. As before, simply asking the following;
Is it possible to get insurance without the “DGV certified training”?
Is “DGV certified training” even available in the UK?
At what point of moving to Portugal with a dog does the requirement become necessary? Before entry, or after entry?
I don’t see the point of these off-topic trolling responses.


----------



## vianina (Feb 25, 2020)

Complicated indeed. You need to have the training in order to get the mandatory dog licence from the local authorities, and that most likely means that you need to do the training (it's for the owner, rather than for the dog) after moving to Portugal, and in Portuguese. I see that a lot of dog owners were plunged into illegality from one day to the next when the law was updated, since training was required but there was no way, at that time, to get it. In your situation, I would try asking the Embassy via the Brits in Portugal Facebook page.


----------



## HelenBurr (Jan 1, 2021)

Thank you Vianina - I did not realise the training was for the person rather than the dog.
So I assume that step is undertaken once the family and dog have already moved to Portugal. That is helpful to know.


----------

